# Twilight Author on Oprah now...



## cutiebe2 (Nov 13, 2009)

So the author of Twilight is on Oprah now. Usually I am not one to think too deeply about magical books and their influence on people. But the story of how she wrote the book is so strange that I couldn't not help but think that she was influenced by a negative power.

1.She dreamt part of the book one night which made her start writing
2. She had NEVER written before, not even a short story, she was just a regular stay at home mom
3. Her first book becomes a international hit

what are your thought?


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Nov 13, 2009)

No thoughts...never read the book or seen the movies.  However, I did just watch her on O and am curious to the thoughts of those who are fans...


----------



## JinaRicci (Nov 13, 2009)

ITA with you cutiebe2!

Here are some of my thoughts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396024


----------



## shinyblackhair (Nov 13, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> So the author of Twilight is on Oprah now. Usually I am not one to think too deeply about magical books and their influence on people. But the story of how she wrote the book is so strange that I couldn't not help but think that she was influenced by a negative power.
> 
> 1.She dreamt part of the book one night which made her start writing
> 2. She had NEVER written before, not even a short story, she was just a regular stay at home mom
> ...



I'd be lying if I said that I didn't think that for a second, but I don't know...I'm intrigued to read these books. My 13 year old read them last year.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> So the author of Twilight is on Oprah now. Usually I am not one to think too deeply about magical books and their influence on people. But the story of how she wrote the book is so strange that I couldn't not help but think that she was influenced by a negative power.
> 
> 1.She dreamt part of the book one night which made her start writing
> 2. She had NEVER written before, not even a short story, she was just a regular stay at home mom
> ...


 
It's definitely of the occult and it's not to be played with.  The target is after our youth.  Little by little, satan is steering our young generation away from God and into his webs / traps of  total destruction.   For while they should be focusing on the Lord Jesus Christ, they are being seduced by the allure and mystical aura of a demon... i.e. by way of romanticizing a relationship with a Vampire which is a demon.   

I'm just going to put out here to those who call themselves Christians.  

No matter what anyone's opinion is of this in regards to minimze and / or to defend the deception of innocense about this mess, it will never be acceptable in the sight and heart of God.  

God does not entertain demons and neither should we as Christians.  I don't care what level of growth one is in their walk with God.  It's not justified by that.   For God's laws are still going to be the same when He warns us NOT to participate or become acquainted or practice the ways of the occult.   

God is not going to change His laws just to appease someone's opinion that is out of line with Him and His word.    Darkness and Light do not 'walk' as one.    

Here's a clue, Vampires don't start their day until it's dark; they live in darkness.   They thrive on blood sacrifices.   God has even forbidden us to eat the blood, even that of animals.  

Christian parents, this is not a game.  We are accountable to God for what we as Christians allow to be fed into the spirits of our children.  We are not raising children of darkness and death.    We are commanded to raise our children in Light and Life which comes of God alone.  

It's not a game.  You are giving these spirits behind these books and movies to take abode within your child's heart --- *and trust*, these spirits are there entering in.  The clue is the attraction to it, the draw and the sense of not discerning the danger and harm that lies within.  

"We' hear about children going violent, into drugs, explicit sex and lacking in moral decency, rebellious against their parents.   Their parents were not there to ward off those spirits with prayer and the Blood of Jesus.  

For those who don't believe it.... keep playing games with the occult.  Just keep on.  It's the same as the folks who don't move to shelter when a Tornado is coming in their direction.  Ducking won't save you. 

God knows exactly what He's talking about when He says to steer clear of it.  He knows the influence.   He has a reason for telling us to focus deligently upon His word, and to meditate upon it both day and night.   

His word is saving your life and those you love!  Just remember what Jesus said, "satan is out to sift you as wheat'.  To mess the hell of out your life.  To kill you and destroy you.... 

Follow Jesus.  :Rose:


----------



## MelodicVessel (Nov 13, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more, Shimmie.  Tell it! 

This mess is in our schools.  Students are assigned to read books of this sort. My little cousin was "randomly" chosen by people at her middle school to visit London (?) and tour Harry Potter sites and what not.  My aunt said "NO WAY".  The devil is a liar! They are "wooing" and "lulling" these children into darkness. 

Let us not be ignorant of the tactics and devices of Satan.


----------



## plainj (Nov 13, 2009)

Shimmie that's just powerful. Thank you for that. My sister came to visit me a few weeks ago. We were sitting around with some cousins and they were all talking about how engrossed they and their children were in these books and movies. I had never heard of this series before then and was never interested in it after I heard about it. I didn't even know what these books were about. I just truly pray for my sister and her family that she comes into the knowledge of Christ. She seems to be traveling down all the wrong paths. She was into the Oprah/Eckhart books too.


----------



## newbiemom (Nov 13, 2009)

I actually could wait to see her. I identified with her on many levels, as a woman with an active imagination but never the inclination to pursue writing for whatever reason it gives me hope that one day maybe I can pursue this. Th ebooks are wonderful, and it is like a cult because once you fall in love with the characters you want more. I am an avid reader and I am thrilled that she haas gotten children to wan to read again. I happy to see  a young woman with such talent not waste her blessings. Actually I wish more young girls would read this series. I love how the author promotes sex free, highly romantic love that young women and men can aspire to.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2009)

newbiemom said:


> I actually could wait to see her. I identified with her on many levels, as a woman with an active imagination but never the inclination to pursue writing for whatever reason it gives me hope that one day maybe I can pursue this. Th ebooks are wonderful, and it is like a cult because once you fall in love with the characters you want more. I am an avid reader and I am thrilled that she haas gotten children to wan to read again.
> 
> *I happy to see a young woman with such talent not waste her blessings. Actually I wish more young girls would read this series. I love how the author promotes sex free, highly romantic love that young women and men can aspire to*.


Aspire to what,  Dear one?   :Rose: 

It's not that a person 'can' read, but *what *they read and how it affects their souls.  

Just because this vampire is not having sex doesn't make him of God.  satan does not have a penis, therefore he can't have sex.  This entire sexless facade of this occult series is entrapment.  Why does it take a devil to promote celibacy when God is the one who designed it in the first place?   

This entire vampire series, is completely deceptive.  It's entrapment, it's a lure, it's a snare to draw in those who are enchanted by this character who doesn't have the nature in the first place to have sex with a human. 

II'm a writer as well and full of imagination and creativity, but it's used to the glory of God, not the kingdom of darkness.  

Sweetie you can't 'play' with this.  Please know that I'm not speaking less of who you are.   If nothing else, if God loves you, and He surely does, then that makes you too much of value for satan and his vices of deception to destroy you.   

Count not the Blood of Jesus, unworthy.  Not a vampire's thirst for blood, but the Blood of Jesus, which He shed to pay the price to deliver you and each of us from darkness.   

Jesus took the pains, the torment and the punishment of hell's deception so that 'we' would not have to follow in the path of darkness and be lost forever, but instead, to live with Him in the fullness of life, eternally.

To esteem anything that is not of God, is to say to Him, He wasted His Blood and time in dying for you.  It's throwing His gift of love and life to you, back in His face and spitting upon it.  

Jesus died for us.  He was beaten to literal shreds for us.   Two Score, minus one... that's what the Bible says.  That Jesus was beaten with a 'Cat of Nine Tails', which is a Leather whip, of nine strips of wefted leather, embedded with glass and wooden spikes, and with this whip His very flesh was torn and ripped from His body with each strike, which became a 'stripe', 

Two Score, minus one, the number of times Jesus was brutally beaten; which equals 39 stripes upon His body. 39 times He was struck with that glass/wood embedded leather whip.  39 --  Which of any of us could handle even 'one'? 

And yet, 'we' turn away and count it all unworthy by choosing to give homage to the world of darkness?    

Spending our time, which He, Jesus gave to us in measures of Life, and Breath... spending the time, called life, while others lie in a grave, yet those who live, are embracing the darkness of this world.   

Spending money that He blessed us with, (satan didn't give it to you, it's not his to give) for it's God who enables us to work and earn, and yet we take His blessings and give to the world of darkness to empower all the more their enterprise, expanding their evil works to deceive more and destroy more, precious lives and souls, whom Jesus, shed His blood for.  

Be 'we' Christian or not... we may have a choice, the free will to do so, but 'we' do not have the right.   Not to Him, we don't.

God created us not to join or 'fit' in' with the world, but to stand out and be the difference... His difference and nothing less.   

Jesus deserves more from us.... far, far more. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2009)

MelodicVessel said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Shimmie. Tell it!
> 
> This mess is in our schools. Students are assigned to read books of this sort. My little cousin was "randomly" chosen by people at her middle school to visit London (?) and tour Harry Potter sites and what not. My aunt said "NO WAY". The devil is a liar! They are "wooing" and "lulling" these children into darkness.
> 
> Let us not be ignorant of the tactics and devices of Satan.


 


plainj said:


> Shimmie that's just powerful. Thank you for that. My sister came to visit me a few weeks ago. We were sitting around with some cousins and they were all talking about how engrossed they and their children were in these books and movies. I had never heard of this series before then and was never interested in it after I heard about it. I didn't even know what these books were about. I just truly pray for my sister and her family that she comes into the knowledge of Christ. She seems to be traveling down all the wrong paths. She was into the Oprah/Eckhart books too.


 
 to both of you.   The Bible warns us of this from Genesis to Revelation.   The first clue was in the Garden with Eve.  

satan will never be redeemed, therefore there will never, ever, ever, be a good demon, a good vampire, a good witch, and most definitely, there will never be justification for anyone, especially a Christian to take part in this series which is straight up the occult. 

And it's so obvious that the 'abstinence' fakery is a lure.  That's the biggest securer of all, for a man to honor a woman by not having sex with her out of galantry.    Although he really wants to, he contains himself out of respect for her. 

It's emotional foreplay.  It's the anticipation of sex which builds the fantacy and the desire for it all the more.    

God has been teaching and indorsing celibacy between unmarried couples since time began.  

So what's makes it so appealing from a devil?  Because they are using it as a seduction to draw victims in.


----------



## plainj (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Shimmie for your wisdom. Thank you for your passion. Wow. Wow. Wow. I get it. As I read through this thread these scriptures keep sticking out in my head: 
Matt 13:14 - In them is fulfilled the prophecy of Isaiah:" 'You will be ever hearing but never understanding; you will be ever seeing but never perceiving.
and
Luke 8:10 - He said, "The knowledge of the secrets of the kingdom of God has been given to you, but to others I speak in parables, so that, " 'though seeing, they may not see; though hearing, they may not understand.'


----------



## NitaChantell (Nov 14, 2009)

I actually disagree. I'm a Twilight fan and a Harry Potter fan. Reading these books and watching these movies has no effect on my Walk with God.Being a college student facing daily temptation and hardships is a bigger threat to my relationship with God. However, I'm 19 [not really an adult, but old enough]. Young children may or may not be influenced in a negative way. Even so, is there anything wrong with a fantasy? Especially as a child.We teach our children [I'm not a mom, just generally speaking] to believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy & Easter Bunny, so what's wrong with indulging in other fantasies? The only power the devil has is what we give him.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2009)

NitaChantell said:


> I actually disagree. I'm a Twilight fan and a Harry Potter fan. Reading these books and watching these movies has no effect on my Walk with God.   Being a college student facing daily temptation and hardships is a bigger threat to my relationship with God.
> 
> However, I'm 19 [not really an adult, but old enough]. Young children may or may not be influenced in a negative way. Even so, is there anything wrong with a fantasy? Especially as a child.We teach our children [I'm not a mom, just generally speaking] to believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy & Easter Bunny, so what's wrong with indulging in other fantasies? The only power the devil has is what we give him.


 
Hi NitaChanell 

There will always be responses such as this.  One thing to remember is that God is not going to change His laws to appease our opinions and what we believe, against His Word.   It's just that plain and simple.  We can disagree until Jesus comes, and God will still not change His warnings to us to stay away from the occult.  

A fantasy is a lie. To tell or to teach a child about Santa, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy is a lie.   As a Christians, my children know the truth and they don't have a problem with or letting their friends know that they don't follow after such.  

They know that there is NO Santa, yet there is Jesus.  Jesus is our Gift. There is NO Easter Bunny, yet there is Jesus, the Ressurection and the Life.  There is NO tooth fairy, but there are demons spirits who roam the heavens and earth seeking whom they may deceive and devour.  

My children were taught the truth and they know in whom they believe, which is the Lord Jesus Christ.  

I am not the only Christian parent who has the guts to stand up and take a full stand against any and everything that tries to exhault itself against the knowledge of God. 

Come on, let's be real here.  Fastasies are dangerous.   And the very fact that you see nothing 'wrong' with the lies and fastasies of the occult in Harry Potter and Vampires, and such, and with Twilight, is evidence that your walk with Jesus has been compromised.  

And Precious one it has. :Rose:   One of the biggest dangers to a Christian is 'denial'.  For it blocks the Holy Spirit and the presence of God from protecting you.    

Little Lady, God loves you and this is not in His plan for you.  :Rose: 

It is not in God's plan for you nor any of His children to be caught up in Darkness.   Angel, when you shared that it hasn't affected your walk iwth God, the truth is that it hasn't affect the love that God has for you.  

While you think you are still growing in the Lord, what you actually feel is the love of God, trying to make His presence know to you, so that you will be able to open your eyes and see where satan has deceived you into his place of darkness.    

God is literally fighting to keep you from being sucked into this well of darkness; an eternal Abyss, where there is no return.   

He's there holding you by the hand for as long as He can, waiting for you to turn back and not go further. 

satan has romaticized his bed chamber of the occult.  How else could he get you there?  If satan presented himself to you as he really is, in his garments of horror, you would not be so inclined to follow.   So what he has done, is tapped into your compassion, your heart, your nature or desire to love, to draw you into the intrigue of Twilight's enigma.

Angel, you are seduced.  satan has tapped into your good nature and he has pulled you in.  

I have absolutely no doubt that you love God and have a relationship with Him.  Which is why everytime, I see subjects like this, I am going to tell the truth about them.   I'm telling the truth, because I know what I am talking about.  I know about the occult and how it operates. 

God tells us over and over again to stay away from such things and He is not playing games with 'fantiasties'.    Fastasies are a distraction from reality; why on earth would a Christian delve into a distraction into darkness which is exactly what this is.   

If you support Harry Potter and the like, than you've been deceived, distracted, seduced and separated from your focus upon God.   If not, then why associate yourself with any part of darkness?  

Let me reinforce this.  I have no doubt that you love God.  I am not minimizing your walk with Him.    

However, I am serious about this subject.  I'm telling the truth about the occult and how Christians become entrapped in it and many are not even aware.  

This is not a game; it is just that serious.   The Bible speaks of  "a little leaven, leavens the whole lump."     You're doing exactly what satan wants you to do.   To proclaim that the occult has in no way compromised your Christianity.   And yet it has, when you defend it and not 'see' the Truth that it is indeed from the works of darkness, which Jesus died to deliver us from.  

You indeed have 'free will'.  You can do whatsoever it is that you choose to do.  It is your choice, your decision, your desire which you choose to fulfill.    

However, *what you cannot do* is empower the lies that falsely promote  this world of darkness, so clearly previlent in these books and movies, has God's stamp of approval.  It does not have God's stamp of approval.   

You cannot continue with the lies that because you are Christian, who approves of it, that it's okay for any other Christian to partake of with God's blessings upon it.   

Even the 'world', those who do not know or follow Jesus, know and admit that this is of the occult and it's what they are drawn to.   It's time for Christians to stop playing games and acknowledge the truth of what Twilight and Potter is; they are of the occult.    Denying it, doesn't change it, nor does it give Christians a 'free pass' to promote it.  

By so doing, here is how you've given satan your power.  You've set yourself in agreement with him over God.   You've allowed him to be your distraction and entertainer, and promoter, which is exactly his goal and objective.

The more 'Christians' he can lure into his chambers of darkness, the weaker he makes their authority over him.    Christians may not be aware of this, but they are taking his side, by choosing not to see the dangers of partaking in darkness.   

For folks to say, no harm has come to them, they are in trouble already.  For the fruits of darkness are progressive and subtle; those deceived are blinded by the darkness they've entered in.

And it's so obvious that this mess is satanic.  Who is on the Lord's side?


----------



## rafikichick92 (Nov 15, 2009)

ITA with Shimmie. And my parents did not teach me there was an Easter bunny or Santa or any of that. In fact, I remember arguing with the other little kids about all the evidence that there was no Santa, etc ... Anyway, I am very distrustful of these Harry Potter and Twilight books which seem to be sucking so many young people (especially girls in my experience) into their vortex. And on how this author and JK Rowlings got their starts--I am at a point where I trust very few people who are famous, especially those who became famous overnight. As Malcolm Gladwell points out in his books, there are gatekeepers at work behind the scenes allowing certain people through and keeping others out. I firmly believe that most of the gatekeepers in this world are of the devil (of moriah/the illuminati, if you wish). Thus all famous/influential people _throughout history_ get the side eye from me. JMHO.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2009)

rafikichick92 said:


> ITA with Shimmie. And my parents did not teach me there was an Easter bunny or Santa or any of that. In fact, I remember arguing with the other little kids about all the evidence that there was no Santa, etc ...
> 
> Anyway, I am very distrustful of these Harry Potter and Twilight books which seem to be sucking so many young people (especially girls in my experience) into their vortex. And on how this author and JK Rowlings got their starts--I am at a point where I trust very few people who are famous, especially those who became famous overnight.
> 
> As Malcolm Gladwell points out in his books, there are gatekeepers at work behind the scenes allowing certain people through and keeping others out. I firmly believe that most of the gatekeepers in this world are of the devil (of moriah/the illuminati, if you wish). Thus all famous/influential people _throughout history_ get the side eye from me. JMHO.


 
I agree... there are most definitely gatekeepers and they are doing too good of a job of it, making sure the Gospel and the Truth of Life is hidden.  

Twilight and Potter are not Salvation.


----------



## NitaChantell (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again, I totally disagree [I am willing to listen though, both of you sound older than me, meaning more experience!]. What about Disney movies? That's fantasy...is that of the occult? The Wizard of Oz, does that count as well? I would just like to see tangible evidence that watching Harry Potter & Twilight will be detrimental to my relationship with God, and the walks of those around me. I believe no lies, and I am not decieved...I KNOW that Harry Potter isnt real. I completely understand that. & it doesnt distract me...I guess I'm a contemporary Christian? I mean I understand that what's written is written, & God's word is final and cannot be argued against, but what about those shades of gray? Are there scriptures against this? Please don't think I'm just an ignorant teenager, I just want to know the truth! And also, everytime I have to cut something out of my life, my friends[non Christian] always want to know why...why don't you party, why don't you drink, why are you so nice, etc...If I dont know why I don't do something, how will I explain it to them while still uplifting Christ? I just want to be informed...is this something we can agree to disagree on as a Christian family, or does it have to be one way or the other??

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2009)

NitaChantell said:


> Once again, I totally disagree [I am willing to listen though, both of you sound older than me, meaning more experience!].
> 
> What about Disney movies?
> 
> ...


 
I've been where you are, angel.  It can be quite challenging to our walk with Jesus, when others do not support it, such as your non Christian friends.   This is why God calls us away from them and places us among those who share our faith and our walk, so that we can grow and stay strong.  

You what?  Everyone that did not support my choice for following Jesus all the way, are the very ones *now* who always and I mean *always* come to me for prayer and a word from God to comfort them.   

All because I chose to follow God and not be pulled back to where they are...in darkness. 

Nita, keep moving forward in Christ Jesus.  You not only can, *but you will* do so and your heart will be open to grow deeper and deeper in Jesus and not be concerned with those who do not support you or understand. 

God's word says, 'Allow no man to steal your crown'.   

Angel, that's exactly what satan wants...'your crown'; the crown of righteousness that God your Father has given you.    

God's word also says, to stir up the Gift (of God) within you.   This means do not allow anything to pollute or compromise the gift that God has given you to bring honour and glory to Him and His Kingdom while here on earth.

I'm going to ask God to give you the tangible evidence of everything you need to protect you from the enemy's plans to trap you and seduce you into his kingdom of darkness.   Not just with Twilight and Potter, but with everything that satan has designed to destroy you.   

I'm asking God to remove the scales from your eye and the barriers from your heart, so that you will 'see' and 'know', beyond any doubts.

God loves you too much to lose you.  Way too much, and He will not allow you to become a trophy in satan's chamber of darkness.  

Warm Blessings... :Rose:


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

Very interesting discussion ladies. As someone who is a follower of Christ, I'm not against reading secular books or books that promote the enemy's agenda. After all there is nothing worst than an ignorant Christian. My disclaimer is that if a Christian wants to venture out into dangerous pastures, your mind needs to be right and you really have to have the truth of God flowing through your whole being before going into the landmines. Honestly reading non Christian books has been a blessing to me because I clearly see the lies. In fact it’s comedy for me because the Devil uses the same trick over and over. As human beings we are the ones who fall for the some ole okie dokey every time. 

If your mind is easily influenced and you aren't solid in your walk, then I highly advise Christians to not expose themselves to any material or activity that will take them away from God. We all have our weakness and it is your responsibility to know what they are. If you have an inclination to the occult then maybe reading Harry Potter isn’t a good idea. Personally I read a lot. I read fiction, non fiction, sci-fi, and other misc. stuff primary for information. My pastor always encouraged us to don't try to live by the law because it's literally impossible. He's not against going to the movies or reading non-Christian books because at the end of the day you need to know what is out there so you can help others and know what to pray against the enemy. Also use yoru discernment and talk to God. Sometimes I make plans to see a certain movie or go somewhere and God stops me. He's like "hey kiddo you need to not go see that." LOL Jesus and I are cool like that : )

As for Twilight, then the books are HORRIBLE from a literature, plot, and character development point of view. It just goes to show how simple the minds of youth and society have become. We are witnesses the dumbing down of people which will make easier for the enemy to come in and destroy. Twilight sends a terrible message that being in a strange co-dependent obsessive relationship is healthy! The main character Bella forgets her own life, becomes obsessed with a stalker boyfriend, and makes plans that only involve him. You hear nothing about her own wants or desires, unless they involve her weird attachment to Edward. She essentially makes him an idol. The books are unrealistic (thus the fantasy) and poorly development anyway.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

NitaChantell said:


> Once again, I totally disagree [I am willing to listen though, both of you sound older than me, meaning more experience!]. What about Disney movies? That's fantasy...is that of the occult? The Wizard of Oz, does that count as well? I would just like to see tangible evidence that watching Harry Potter & Twilight will be detrimental to my relationship with God, and the walks of those around me. I believe no lies, and I am not decieved...I KNOW that Harry Potter isnt real. I completely understand that. & it doesnt distract me...I guess I'm a contemporary Christian? I mean I understand that what's written is written, & God's word is final and cannot be argued against, but what about those shades of gray? Are there scriptures against this? Please don't think I'm just an ignorant teenager, I just want to know the truth! And also, everytime I have to cut something out of my life, my friends[non Christian] always want to know why...why don't you party, why don't you drink, why are you so nice, etc...If I dont know why I don't do something, how will I explain it to them while still uplifting Christ? I just want to be informed...is this something we can agree to disagree on as a Christian family, or does it have to be one way or the other??
> 
> Thank you!


 

??? 

Um there are no shades of grey in God's word. The bible is simple and straight to the point. No offense but you contradicted yourself in your own post. You said God's word is absolute/final but then you ask about the shades of grey? If there are "shades of grey" in God's word then that means his word isn’t' absolute according to you. At the end of the day you don't have to explain your decisions or actions to anyone. Most of the time people ask your questions about your lifestyle because they want to condemn and aren't supportive of your walk anyway. As a teenager you should know now that being a follower of Christ isn't easy because the world will judge, hate, attack, and may even kill you for your belief in Jesus and your desire to live Christ like. Bottom line is that you will have tough decisions to make. When you start glamorizing books like Harry Potter it may be an alarm to those who are mature in their walk. It’s very easy to allow your mind to fall into the fantasy world and start “compromising” your belief system.

As I stated in my previous post I'm not against Christians reading a variety of books but you need to know what your strong points are. Using myself for example I stay away from erotica but I know that will increase my desire to have sex by implanting thoughts in my head. However for me reading Harry Potter isn't a big deal because I have no desire or inclination to join the occult or adapt to their belief system. In fact I do extensive research on the occult because I know many people who have bondage in that area and I want the ability to help them get out of it. IN addition I do read a lot because I want to know what’s out there. God has given his people a zeal for learning and a natural curiosity, but when you are using books, food, TV, or whatever activity to escape into fantasy land that is a problem and you will open yourself up to destruction.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Very interesting discussion ladies. As someone who is a follower of Christ, I'm not against reading secular books or books that promote the enemy's agenda. After all there is nothing worst than an ignorant Christian. My disclaimer is that if a Christian wants to venture out into dangerous pastures, your mind needs to be right and you really have to have the truth of God flowing through your whole being before going into the landmines. Honestly reading non Christian books has been a blessing to me because I clearly see the lies. In fact it’s comedy for me because the Devil uses the same trick over and over. As human beings we are the ones who fall for the some ole okie dokey every time.
> 
> If your mind is easily influenced and you aren't solid in your walk, then I highly advise Christians to not expose themselves to any material or activity that will take them away from God. We all have our weakness and it is your responsibility to know what they are. If you have an inclination to the occult then maybe reading Harry Potter isn’t a good idea. Personally I read a lot. I read fiction, non fiction, sci-fi, and other misc. stuff primary for information. My pastor always encouraged us to don't try to live by the law because it's literally impossible. He's not against going to the movies or reading non-Christian books because at the end of the day you need to know what is out there so you can help others and know what to pray against the enemy. Also use yoru discernment and talk to God. Sometimes I make plans to see a certain movie or go somewhere and God stops me. He's like "hey kiddo you need to not go see that." LOL Jesus and I are cool like that : )
> 
> ...


Muse, your points are very true.   As parents, teachers, and most of all Christians, we have to 'know' what's out there.   

What's sad about this truth is that folks are not going to take as you are trying to explain it.   There are those who will deny they are susceptable / vunerable / an easy prey to influence of the nature of the occult.  

I'll be honest, I didn't have to read Twilight or Harry Potter to 'know' what it was about.   It's obvious from the very onset and 'we' (our family) knew straight up that it was not going to be a part of our children's lives, let alone their minds.      

What disturbs me, is that there are Christians who defend it.  Knowing full well, it's of the occult, and yet they defend it.    They're not even being tricked, fooled or deceived, by it.  They know full well what it entails and what it's about, and what God's word says about it, and yet still defend and justify taking part in it; allowing the precious minds of their children to be under it's influence.   

It's a stupid shame.   A straight up, stupid shame.  And I mean every word of what I've said.   This is what I have a problem and take issue with.    Folks proclaiming,  "Im'a Christian' and I don't see anything wrong with it.  Encouraging and mis-leading others who do not know any better, to take part in it and become ensnared by the darkness of it.   

Jesus, Lord... Have Mercy upon us.   Have mercy upon us all.   How on earth can a Christian justify a demon?    I truly want to know this?   I truly want someone to tell me, HOW can a Christian justify a demon and still go to Church   

Muse, trust me when I say this.  I 'do' understand your viewpoint.    I want to make this clear.   You have read the materials to become 'aware', but with the full knowledge that it is not of God.   You have made it clear that you are not promoting it; you have not given it a Christian 'free pass'.   

Note that I said, Christian free pass, not God's free pass.  Because there re Christians who are giving this mess a 'free pass' and I'm telling you right now that this is not of God.   

What truly concerns me  is that there are Christians 'lying' and saying that it's fine with God, for at least it has 'kids' reading a book.

        

I'm talking about folks who know better.  It's bad enough having those who sincerely do not have a 'clue'.    Yet for those who do and don't behave as such....   Shame on them.   Shame !    

If nothing else, we need to be the light to show others the way out.of this path of destruction.   

They want to call Twilight a 'teaching' tool?    Lord...   

*Isaiah 14:12*

*In Lucifer’s fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. *

*These are all **counterfeits to the real thing. *

*We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning **and capture the day, we displace the devil.*

*Now THIS is what our purpose is.   It's plainly said in the above scripture.    *

*We are here To "Displace" the devil, the counterfeit of God's pure light, not 'embrace' him.* 

We're not here to fit in with him, nor to join him in his activities.  

I'm not even venting about this.  I'm as cool as can be.  I'm just sitting here reading and watching, allowing God to show me, exactly what's taking place and where He wants me to be.  

I care about the souls that are so unaware of the dangers they are in.   

*Love and Blessings.   :Rose:*​


----------



## dicapr (Nov 16, 2009)

If reading these books does not feel right in your spirit you should leave them alone.  That being said I have read these books and feel for that they are for the most part harmless.  The relationship bothered my more than the "vampire" idea-someone mentioned before that is was unhealthy and obsessive.  However, I have been given the books for the "True Blood" series and was troubled in my spirit and could not continue to read them.  The Holy Spirit is our guide and we must listen to him.  Where I found Twilight to be a love story and the characters just happened to be vampires the "True Blood" series was demonic.  I will not fill my mind with anything that I am not given peace about.  Please respect the different levels of spiritual growth in this form.  Do not condem either side but trust and pray for one another that each will be willing to listen to the call of God.  Someone may need to read/understand the series to explain why these books are not the best series for impressionable girls to think that life and love should be this way. We all have different callings.  Please do not tell someone they are wrong for walking down a road you can't go.  It may be that they need to walk that road to be used for a purpose you are not called for.  


Side note:  It is hard for me to take the stance that vampires=evil.  Actually, the myth of vampirism comes from Vlad the Impailer and a medical disease that people were wrongly persicuted from.  Vlad was an evill dictator (think Nero) who was known to drink the blood of his victims.  Most would agree that he was evil/ demon possesed.  However, the second part to the myth is an actual symptoms of a disease state.  Individuals are highly sensitive to light (and would usually only came out doors at night), it caused their gums to reseed and made their canine teeth more prominate (fangs) and the enzyme in which they were lacking was found in liver and it is destroyed by heat.  They were forced to grind up animal liver and eat it raw (they drank blood).  They were though of as evil and turned upon because they were "vampires".   They were persicuted for being evil and of the devil.  What they actually had was a genetic disease.  Today, individuals with this disease take shots to replace the enzyme rather than eat raw liver.  The also avoid the sun sensitivity and receeding gums.  I think that the fact that alot of the myths about vampires and them being evil was derived from ignorance (not knowing) may color my views on this issue.  They made the disease something evil, sensiter, and tied it to the occult only because they did not understand-so they decided those stricken with this illness must have some ties to the occult.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 16, 2009)

Sis, I appreciate your post here, and I whole-heartedly agree with Shimmie's reply to you...may I offer you a word of caution? And, I mean this in the absolute utmost of God's love...as Christians, yes, I agree that we should be aware, and "know our enemy" so to speak, HOWEVER, when dealing with the occult and "spiritual wickedness in high places" PLEASE DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE ENEMY AND HIS STREGNTH! Once you go into his domain, you are now on his turf, i.e. books/movies about the occult (or anything that is really of an ungodly subject matter), so you are now opening yourself up to an attack from him...there have been many people who "thought they could handle it" like you, and sadly, it was not the case, there are people who go places in the spirit realm and never recover from it. God truly didn't call us to have to go where the enemy is to know who and what the enemy is...our discernment tells us the good from the not good.

Again, I mean this in the utmost respect and love...Be Careful!




MuseofTroy said:


> Very interesting discussion ladies. As someone who is a follower of Christ, I'm not against reading secular books or books that promote the enemy's agenda. After all there is nothing worst than an ignorant Christian. My disclaimer is that if a Christian wants to venture out into dangerous pastures, your mind needs to be right and you really have to have the truth of God flowing through your whole being before going into the landmines. Honestly reading non Christian books has been a blessing to me because I clearly see the lies. In fact it’s comedy for me because the Devil uses the same trick over and over. As human beings we are the ones who fall for the some ole okie dokey every time.
> 
> If your mind is easily influenced and you aren't solid in your walk, then I highly advise Christians to not expose themselves to any material or activity that will take them away from God. We all have our weakness and it is your responsibility to know what they are. If you have an inclination to the occult then maybe reading Harry Potter isn’t a good idea. Personally I read a lot. I read fiction, non fiction, sci-fi, and other misc. stuff primary for information. My pastor always encouraged us to don't try to live by the law because it's literally impossible. He's not against going to the movies or reading non-Christian books because at the end of the day you need to know what is out there so you can help others and know what to pray against the enemy. Also use yoru discernment and talk to God. Sometimes I make plans to see a certain movie or go somewhere and God stops me. He's like "hey kiddo you need to not go see that." LOL Jesus and I are cool like that : )
> 
> As for Twilight, then the books are HORRIBLE from a literature, plot, and character development point of view. It just goes to show how simple the minds of youth and society have become. We are witnesses the dumbing down of people which will make easier for the enemy to come in and destroy. Twilight sends a terrible message that being in a strange co-dependent obsessive relationship is healthy! The main character Bella forgets her own life, becomes obsessed with a stalker boyfriend, and makes plans that only involve him. You hear nothing about her own wants or desires, unless they involve her weird attachment to Edward. She essentially makes him an idol. The books are unrealistic (thus the fantasy) and poorly development anyway.


----------



## NitaChantell (Nov 16, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> ???
> 
> Um there are no shades of grey in God's word. The bible is simple and straight to the point. No offense but you contradicted yourself in your own post. You said God's word is absolute/final but then you ask about the shades of grey? If there are "shades of grey" in God's word then that means his word isn’t' absolute according to you. At the end of the day you don't have to explain your decisions or actions to anyone. Most of the time people ask your questions about your lifestyle because they want to condemn and aren't supportive of your walk anyway. As a teenager you should know now that being a follower of Christ isn't easy because the world will judge, hate, attack, and may even kill you for your belief in Jesus and your desire to live Christ like. Bottom line is that you will have tough decisions to make. When you start glamorizing books like Harry Potter it may be an alarm to those who are mature in their walk. It’s very easy to allow your mind to fall into the fantasy world and start “compromising” your belief system.
> 
> As I stated in my previous post I'm not against Christians reading a variety of books but you need to know what your strong points are. Using myself for example I stay away from erotica but I know that will increase my desire to have sex by implanting thoughts in my head. However for me reading Harry Potter isn't a big deal because I have no desire or inclination to join the occult or adapt to their belief system. In fact I do extensive research on the occult because I know many people who have bondage in that area and I want the ability to help them get out of it. IN addition I do read a lot because I want to know what’s out there. God has given his people a zeal for learning and a natural curiosity, but when you are using books, food, TV, or whatever activity to escape into fantasy land that is a problem and you will open yourself up to destruction.


 

I didn't mean to contradict myself. I mean God's commands are final.If the Bible says don't do something, than don't do it.However, there are those areas of grey. Such as what we're discussing now. And some topics are different for each person. Those are the grey areas I'm referring to. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Sis, I appreciate your post here, and I whole-heartedly agree with Shimmie's reply to you...may I offer you a word of caution? And, I mean this in the absolute utmost of God's love...as Christians, yes, I agree that we should be aware, and "know our enemy" so to speak, HOWEVER, when dealing with the occult and "spiritual wickedness in high places" PLEASE DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE ENEMY AND HIS STREGNTH! Once you go into his domain, you are now on his turf, i.e. books/movies about the occult (or anything that is really of an ungodly subject matter), so you are now opening yourself up to an attack from him...there have been many people who "thought they could handle it" like you, and sadly, it was not the case, there are people who go places in the spirit realm and never recover from it. God truly didn't call us to have to go where the enemy is to know who and what the enemy is...our discernment tells us the good from the not good.
> 
> Again, I mean this in the utmost respect and love...Be Careful!


 
Thank you for your concern but I'm in deliverance and I know spiritual warfare. I'm a Christian who hits back not whine or act defenseless. As followers of Christ we will be under attack every day until we leave our fleshy bodies. The difference between some Christians and others is how you deal with the attacks? Do you compromise your morals, behave cowardly, or blame God? Or do you use the attacks as an opportunity to see what areas of your life you need to work on and seek God for guidance, wisdom, and discernment on how to handle whatever is attacking you? Demons are under your mercy, not the other way around. Demons are of no concern to me because I know how to pray against them and fight back in Jesus name. Many Christians react defensively, I'm offensive player LOL. 

I'm not reading these books on a daily basis or even out of "curiosity." it's more for information purposes and research on a workshop topic for church. I'm also studying the word in conjunction with this research. But to be clear, I don't play with the occult, I don't try to conquer up spirits, and I think it's EVIL. I've actually be doing some research on the origins of the New Age movement and sadly people are being deceived on some many levels. It’s scary and sad at the same time. Many people don't know that the founders of the new age moment like Aleister Crowley and Alice Baily were Satanist. Knowledge is power. How are you going to tell someone about Jesus Christ and what God is against if you have no idea what the enemy is doing? 

If I was a parent, I would NOT allow my child(ren) to read Harry Potter or Twilight. Harry Potter is well written and creative but the themes associated with the book is not appropriate for children or anyone weak in their walk. It directly contradicts the word of God. There are many other well written books out there that don't contradict God's word that's great for kids. Personally I think CS Lewis is wonderful author and wrote great stories. He was one of my favorite authors growing up. He wrote about fantasy but was also a Christian themes and his stories didn't contradict the word of God unless it was dealing with the "bad guys." Furthermore I will say repeat myself again and say that we all need to seek God in everything we do not just a crisis. I have a personal relationship with Jesus so if there is something I want to do or read, I'll check with my father first. I don't talk to God just when I'm having a crisis. I don't just go into situations ignorant or without permission which is why I've avoided destruction in my life.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Muse, your points are very true. As parents, teachers, and most of all Christians, we have to 'know' what's out there.
> 
> What's sad about this truth is that folks are not going to take as you are trying to explain it. There are those who will deny they are susceptable / vunerable / an easy prey to influence of the nature of the occult.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie,

I absolutely love your post and every time I have the opportunity to read some of your wisdom, I'm blessed. I'm pretty sure many other feel the same way as well so preach on sis! Anyone with the spiritual eyes will know you are coming from a position of love and truth. You are a little nicer than me because the way I see all things in life is that if it's not of God, it is of the devil. There is no in-between or shades of grey. So many people want to have one foot in the world but then follow Jesus at the same time. It doesn't work like that. Eventually you will have to choose. This is why the church and Christianity is weak overall because so many of Jesus followers are compromising and too concerned about the world liking them. They are afraid of persecution which is ironic because the bible makes it clear that you will experience adversity as a true follower of Christ. We have all these watered down Christians who are compromising their spiritual integrity for entertainment and acceptance in the world. I'm not judging but stating facts. I use to be one of those Christians so I definitely know how it feels to be torn. But I thank Jesus for my deliverance and giving me the boldness to not care what the world thinks. My daily concern is did I follow will of God today? If I get the "yes" from him then I'm good. If not then I work on being better for the next day. There is no condemnation from our father because he knows that we are vulnerable to the forces of this world but we can't just be passive either.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

NitaChantell said:


> I didn't mean to contradict myself. I mean God's commands are final.If the Bible says don't do something, than don't do it.However, there are those areas of grey. Such as what we're discussing now. And some topics are different for each person. Those are the grey areas I'm referring to. I hope that makes sense.


 
The issues we are discussing aren’t really an area of grey in my opinion. As I stated in previous posts, I don't have a problem with Christians watching or reading certain material. HOWEVER as Shimmie and others have stated, when you start promoting activities that take place in books like Twilight or Harry Potter as they are of God or "okay" then there is a problem. That is a sign that the reader has become influenced in a way that is not of God. It's a problem but at the end of the day you are responsible for your soul and your spiritual growth. If you are okay with comingling clean and unclean then that is your burden to bear and you will have to be okay with the fruits that are produced as a result.


----------



## CandiceC (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never read the Twilight or Harry Potter books and I was never interested...

Anyways, I'm a writer and work with other writers and editors who have read the Twlight books and think the writing sucks. They'll sit around and talk about how poorly written the books are. 
So then why were they so drawn in? :scratchch And why is it an international hit? Something about that doesn't sit right with me. 

ETA: They tried to convince me to read them too!


----------



## joy2day (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Sis, be blessed.



MuseofTroy said:


> Thank you for your concern but I'm in deliverance and I know spiritual warfare. I'm a Christian who hits back not whine or act defenseless. As followers of Christ we will be under attack every day until we leave our fleshy bodies. The difference between some Christians and others is how you deal with the attacks? Do you compromise your morals, behave cowardly, or blame God? Or do you use the attacks as an opportunity to see what areas of your life you need to work on and seek God for guidance, wisdom, and discernment on how to handle whatever is attacking you? Demons are under your mercy, not the other way around. Demons are of no concern to me because I know how to pray against them and fight back in Jesus name. Many Christians react defensively, I'm offensive player LOL.
> 
> I'm not reading these books on a daily basis or even out of "curiosity." it's more for information purposes and research on a workshop topic for church. I'm also studying the word in conjunction with this research. But to be clear, I don't play with the occult, I don't try to conquer up spirits, and I think it's EVIL. I've actually be doing some research on the origins of the New Age movement and sadly people are being deceived on some many levels. It’s scary and sad at the same time. Many people don't know that the founders of the new age moment like Aleister Crowley and Alice Baily were Satanist. Knowledge is power. How are you going to tell someone about Jesus Christ and what God is against if you have no idea what the enemy is doing?
> 
> If I was a parent, I would NOT allow my child(ren) to read Harry Potter or Twilight. Harry Potter is well written and creative but the themes associated with the book is not appropriate for children or anyone weak in their walk. It directly contradicts the word of God. There are many other well written books out there that don't contradict God's word that's great for kids. Personally I think CS Lewis is wonderful author and wrote great stories. He was one of my favorite authors growing up. He wrote about fantasy but was also a Christian themes and his stories didn't contradict the word of God unless it was dealing with the "bad guys." Furthermore I will say repeat myself again and say that we all need to seek God in everything we do not just a crisis. I have a personal relationship with Jesus so if there is something I want to do or read, I'll check with my father first. I don't talk to God just when I'm having a crisis. I don't just go into situations ignorant or without permission which is why I've avoided destruction in my life.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Sis, I appreciate your post here, and I whole-heartedly agree with Shimmie's reply to you...may I offer you a word of caution? And, I mean this in the absolute utmost of God's love...as Christians, yes, I agree that we should be aware, and "know our enemy" so to speak, HOWEVER, when dealing with the occult and "spiritual wickedness in high places" PLEASE DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE ENEMY AND HIS STREGNTH!
> 
> Once you go into his domain, you are now on his turf, i.e. books/movies about the occult (or anything that is really of an ungodly subject matter), so you are now opening yourself up to an attack from him...there have been many people who "thought they could handle it" like you, and sadly, it was not the case, there are people who go places in the spirit realm and never recover from it.
> 
> ...


 
The Lord had you post this for the one's looking in.  It's just that serious. 

Both you and Muse are so on point here.     My Lord!  God has used you both to confirm what's in my spirit about this.   

Both of you shared exactly what God is trying to get through here, about the dangers of this 'reading' and including the movies, get into ones spirit.

The evidence is right in front of us, with all of the passion and the hype and the draw of these occult series has manifested in it's followers and supporters.   

Look at the sequence of the targeted youth (and adults).  The young boys and girls (the main target are the boys) with Harry Potter.   It's a fascination with them.   And Twilight, literally has the young girls and teens (and adult women) drawn into the chamber room with Edward.  

Lord Jesus!  Where's that thread on reading the book of Proverbs each day?   All through the book of Proverbs, God warns us about the darkness and the power of its draw upon those who do not use the wisdom of God to avoid it.   

Thanks Joy ... 

Joy and Muse, I so thankful to both of you posting, in here, I don't want what to do except give you both a great big hug.       You confirmed the word of God..... God confirmed His word with both of you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> I absolutely love your post and every time I have the opportunity to read some of your wisdom, I'm blessed. I'm pretty sure many other feel the same way as well so preach on sis! Anyone with the spiritual eyes will know you are coming from a position of love and truth. You are a little nicer than me because the way I see all things in life is that if it's not of God, it is of the devil.
> 
> ...


 
Muse, you and Joy have blessed my heart with your posts.  You both spoke the heart and the word of God, confirming what He wants conveyed regarding the occult and how it's literally what these books on Twilight and Potter are about.   

I'm glad you both shared your hearts because it is JUST ... THAT... Serious!    

*Muse and Joy...* the two of you don't realize just how powerful the words of your posts are.   For you both are speaking exactly of what's occuring to the children of this world.   

The children of this world are in so much trouble and the enemy is leading them astray, far worse than any Pied Piper.    He's angry with God and He wants vengence upon Him and His throne.   satan could not take over the throne of God, neither could he defeat the plan of God's love and salvation, our Lord Jesus Christ.   

Therefore he's spitting forth his anger upon the children of God and those whom would be His children, if they were not snared by satan's kingdom. 

The children of this world, will sadly not know their power and even worse the love of God in their lives.  It's just that sad and just that serious.

I don't care who I offend.  I'm fighting for someone's life here.  Someone's child who out on a wayward path of which he / she may never return.   It's not about Twilight, it's the lack of light behind it.   satan has given death a romantic name, which of itself is pulling the children who do not have the Blood of Jesus over them, and yet the life and the blood is being 'virtually' drawn from their souls through the mystic of the underworld. 

If it's not the deception of the loa with adults, then satan is using 'Edward' and Harry, to take the focus off of God who holds all that they are looking for.    

satan wants to be their god and he's found a way to lure them astray, from the God who has loved them all along and seeks no harm to any of them.  

And we have Hard Heads who are actually helping satan do his job even more effectly.   Every Christian should be doing everything in their power to snatch these children out and away from the hands of satan's plan.  

  What are 'they' not seeing, that of which is so obvious?  

If the Light of Jesus is with them, they'll see what's in the dark.  

Turn on the light and let it blind satan clear out of his mind... 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## joy2day (Nov 16, 2009)

Shimmie, as always, thanks for keeping it real and crystal clear...in a similar vain, regarding the loa, I recently heard a person in christian leadership whom I respect (at least I used to), say that the loa is "next level thinking"

Wherever did we get the notion that any man made ideology (albeit loosely based on scripture) should be exalted over the absolute Word of God, as a higher level? Shimmie, I feel your passion here, because I am truly troubled in my spirit for the level of deception that I sense present in the Body of Christ, of which you have so eloquently outlined throughout this thread.

God Bless Sis...thanks for being such a vigilant watchman on the wall.



Shimmie said:


> Muse, you and Joy have blessed my heart with your posts. You both spoke the heart and the word of God, confirming what He wants conveyed regarding the occult and how it's literally what these books on Twilight and Potter are about.
> 
> I'm glad you both shared your hearts because it is JUST ... THAT... Serious!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie, as always, thanks for keeping it real and crystal clear...in a similar vain, regarding the loa, I recently heard a person in christian leadership whom I respect (at least I used to), say that the loa is "next level thinking"
> 
> Wherever did we get the notion that any man made ideology (albeit loosely based on scripture) should be exalted over the absolute Word of God, as a higher level? Shimmie, I feel your passion here, because I am truly troubled in my spirit for the level of deception that I sense present in the Body of Christ, of which you have so eloquently outlined throughout this thread.
> 
> God Bless Sis...thanks for being such a vigilant watchman on the wall.


 
Joy, they must crazy.   I mean, from the age of 2, I remember my mommie teaching me how to kneel and pray.   My grandmothers, did the same,   My dad knelt with us at night and we prayed.   

My point, to this day, I've never known prayer to not be answered by God and especially when I need something.   Joy, even BEFORE I even ask; just a thought, and Here Comes God our Father with what I asked Him for.    I mean, I'm just saying....  who needs some stupid loa?     @ me using the word stupid.  I'm sleepy, that's all. 

Night Night Sweet Joy.... I love you my new sister.   

I'm turning it all in.    I have rosey cheeks from my Clarisonic  :blush3:   No Twilight here....  

Wanna know why?   



The Joy of the Lord is our strength.  

Sweet sleep, sis.  :Rose:


----------

